# 4 US Soldiers Captured, Handcuffed and Executed -



## Cloud Cover (27 Jan 2007)

Reproduced under the fair dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.

RIP to the fallen.  


4 U.S. soldiers killed by Iraqi militants posing as Americans
Last Updated: Friday, January 26, 2007 | 7:34 PM ET 
CBC News 
Iraqi militants posing as American security guards captured and killed four U.S. soldiers, the U.S. military confirmed Friday.

The U.S. military initially said the soldiers were killed while fending off an attack on a governor's office near Baghdad, but the Associated Press reported early Friday that a bold capture of the soldiers had instead taken place.

Iraqi police guard the entrance to the governor's office compound in Karbala, where four U.S. soldiers were captured Jan. 20.
(Karim Kadim/Associated Press) The incident occurred Jan. 20 at the governor's office in the Shia city of Karbala, about 80 kilometres south of Baghdad, according to the AP report, which was confirmed late Friday by the U.S. military.

Citing information from five unnamed Iraqi officials and two unnamed U.S. senior military officials, AP said nine to 12 militants posing as an American security team captured four soldiers in the governor's compound.

Two of the soldiers were later found shot dead and handcuffed together in the back of a GMC Suburban truck in the southern town of Mahawil. A third soldier, also shot dead, was lying on the ground beside the truck.

The fourth guard, who was shot in the head, was found nearby. He was still alive, but died on the way to hospital.

Continue Article

The militants travelled in black GMC Suburban trucks, the same type used by U.S. government officials. The militants dressed in U.S. military uniforms, spoke English and held American weapons.

They took a U.S. computer with them, and left behind a U.S. M-4 automatic rifle.

Earlier this week, in a written statement, the U.S. military reported that the soldiers were killed "repelling the attack" on the governor's compound.

But late Friday, a U.S. military spokesman confirmed that the soldiers had actually been captured.

"The precision of the attack, the equipment used and the possible use of explosives to destroy the military vehicles in the compound suggests that the attack was well rehearsed prior to execution," said spokesman  Lt.-Col. Scott Bleichwehl.

"The attackers went straight to where Americans were located in the provincial government facility, bypassing the Iraqi police in the compound," he added.

"We are looking at all the evidence to determine who or what was responsible for the breakdown in security at the compound and the perpetration of the assault."

Militant convoy waved through checkpoint
The incident took place at about 6 p.m. on Jan. 20 as American military officers and their Iraqi counterparts were meeting in the governor's office.

A convoy of black Suburbans was waved through an Iraqi checkpoint at the edge of Karbala. Iraqi guards at the checkpoint, believing the convoy to be American, radioed to officials at the governor's office to alert them the convoy was on its way, the AP reported.

The militants divided upon arrival, some parking in front of the building, others in back, where the meeting was taking place. They threw a grenade, opened fire and grabbed two U.S. soldiers.

The militants then jumped on an armoured U.S. Humvee truck and captured two more soldiers.

A fifth soldier was killed during the fighting.

The attackers fled with their captive soldiers, driving east.

Iraqi police have since found five Suburban trucks, U.S.military-style uniforms, boots, radios and a rifle in Mahawil.

Three days after the attack, the U.S. military announced four arrests in connection with the incident. No further information has been released.

With files from the Associated Press


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Jan 2007)

RIP 

Here's straight from CENTCOM's version.....

*MILITANT ATTACK USED DECEPTION, U.S. ARMY TYPE UNIFORMS*
CENTCOM news release #07-01-02P, 26 Jan 07

BAGHDAD -- Armed insurgents attacked the Provincial Joint Coordination Center in Karbala, about 30 miles south of Baghdad, dressed in U.S. Army styled combat uniforms Jan. 21, in which five U.S. Soldiers were killed and three others wounded.

     At approximately 5 p.m., a convoy consisting of at least five sport utility vehicles entered the Karbala compound.  The armed militants wore American-looking uniforms and carried U.S.-type weapons convincing Iraqi checkpoints to allow their passage.

     Once inside the compound, an estimated nine to 12 armed militants engaged the American troops with rifle fire and hand grenades.

     While defending the command post, one Soldier was killed and three others were wounded by a hand grenade thrown into the center's main office which contains the provincial police chief's office on an upper floor.

     During the attack in the main building, Soldiers defending it reported hearing a series of explosions in the compound causing the Soldiers to seek cover.  Three U.S. military Humvees were damaged from the explosions.

     The attackers broke off the assault withdrawing from the compound with four captured U.S. Soldiers. 

     The insurgents then drove out of the Karbala province and into neighboring Babil province, encountering an Iraqi police checkpoint.  The sport utility vehicles passed through the checkpoint, but the Iraqi police trailed the vehicles, suspicious of the group.

     After proceeding further east and crossing the Euphrates River, the assailants drove north toward Hillah, abandoning five SUVs, U.S. Army-type combat uniforms, boots, radios and a non-U.S. made rifle.

     Iraqi police in pursuit found the abandoned vehicles and equipment near the Iraqi town of Al Mahawil.

     Two Soldiers were found handcuffed together in the back of one of the SUVs.  Both had suffered gunshot wounds and were dead.  A third Soldier was found shot and dead on the ground.  Nearby, the fourth Soldier was still alive, despite a gunshot wound to the head.  The Iraqi police rushed the severely wounded Soldier to a nearby hospital, but the Soldier died enroute.

     "The precision of the attack, the equipment used and the possible use of explosives to destroy the military vehicles in the compound suggests that the attack was well rehearsed prior to execution," said Lt. Col. Scott Bleichwehl, spokesman for Multi-National Division-Baghdad.   

     "The attackers went straight to where Americans were located in the provincial government facility, by-passing the Iraqi police in the compound," said Bleichwehl.  "We are looking at all the evidence to determine who or what was responsible for the breakdown in security at the compound and the perpetration of the assault."

     Bleichwehl said the U.S. Soldiers of the Karbala compound demonstrated uncommon courage and valor.

     "Our hearts go out to the families of the fallen warriors from Karbala," he said.  "They were true heroes who fought to the last."


----------



## karl28 (27 Jan 2007)

RIP Soldiers


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Jan 2007)

RIP


----------



## tomahawk6 (27 Jan 2007)

The intel guys suspect this raid was conducted by Iranian Al Quds operatives.The fact they abandoned their vehicles almost on a beeline for the Iranian border is an indication of where the captured soldiers were being taken. We hold the director of operations for the alquds force and this may have been an attempt to obtain US soldiers that could be swapped for Iranian agents being held in Iraq. They may well try again to capture US soldiers.


----------



## armyvern (27 Jan 2007)

Interesting take T6.

My thoughts and prayers to the families of the fallen.


----------



## manhole (27 Jan 2007)

RIP......


----------



## Kilo_302 (30 Jan 2007)

I talked to a friend who is in the 2nd ID, 3rd Styker brigade, turns out he actually took part in the arrest of the insurgents responsible for the attack. At least they got'em quickly. They should be able to get some great intel off these guys, and from the amount of organization they appeared to have, maybe obtain even more incriminating evidence against Iran.


----------



## FastEddy (31 Jan 2007)

[quote 
[/quote]

May those Lads find Eternal Peace.

God Bless Them.


----------



## 1feral1 (31 Jan 2007)

Never EVER trust any of the LNs. Period. Even in the IZ things have gone to shyte.

A few tips I have learned are below.

Although these US soldiers were ambushed in place, any ruse to stop Coalition/ISF vehicles has been boldly used by the En within the AO. En have established numerous fake VCPs posing as imposters. There has been numerous kidnappings and ambushes using these methods.

Always watch for new or different VCPs, noticeable changes in visual SOPs and other new and strange Chk Pts. Be suspicious and ever vigilant.

Always stay in your convoys, stay focused, never become separated, and make sure your comms are working. Be a hard target, be aggressive and ALWAYS be prepared to FIGHT. Never be complacient. No exceptions.

Watch for body language, improper drills, mixed or improper dress, absence of body armour etc. Even the wrong style of boots, weapons and related kit. Pers wise, beards, haircuts, flashes and patches, even name tags. Seeing a name like Smith on an arab would be suspicious.

The US are always quite anal about kevlar and protective eyewear, and if something is missing, take this as a sign. Be proactive, inform other C/S's by radio.

You always got to watch your own arse and your mates. 

This incident just re-inforces the reality of the extreme constant danger we all endure daily here in this shytehole of a place. None of us are immune to it.

I feel the loss of these men.


Wes


----------



## geo (31 Jan 2007)

At the going down of the sun
and in the morn
we will remember them!

CHIMO!

(now watch your six & your bud's)


----------



## tomahawk6 (1 Feb 2007)

Breaking news.
Two Iraqi generals were involved in the Karbala attack on US troops.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Feb 2007)

Oh my................


----------



## tomahawk6 (1 Feb 2007)

More on this story.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,249403,00.html


----------

